# Powder for loading 9mm cast



## sigpro2022 (Feb 4, 2012)

I have some 9mm - 125gr (.356") round nose bevel base from Shooter's Cast Bullets. What's a good powder to use to reduce leading? 
I've got Unique, Bullseye, 231, Clays, Titegroup, & HS-6 to choose from. Of the powders listed above which would be the best to use?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The only pistol powder I've ever used has been WW231, but I reload only .45 ACP.
My experience has been that 231 is forgiving of slight load variations, and is easy to meter. However, it shoots dirty.


----------

